# Aurora Afx Story Mash And More Rare Slotcars



## afxracingcenter (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Guys,

I'm proud to inform you all about my new website. Please take a look for rare stories and pictures from AURORA AFX slotcars.

My website : www.aurora-afx.nl 

Regards Han&ALBERT


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Your site is already in my links...Unfortunately your items are rare, that's ok, but not in my prices range


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Another poster who ONLY comes here to sell things.

Can't say I approve... how about offering SOMETHING to the board other than a sales pitch? Why not post the MASH story?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't pay attention to this VJ, well said and good idea... 

Because he was a former employee of Aurora Europa (if I've read well part of his website), he should share his knowledge here.

Come on Han & Albert, share with us :wave:


----------

